# Is it just me or does Jason Kidd's son remind me of...



## gi0rdun

TJ Kidd

























*We can make fun of Jason Kidd's Elephant-Man-baby, but not at the expense of other posters.*


----------



## Basel

Yeah um...no.


----------



## gi0rdun

Those 2 pics don't really do much justice but his MSN display pic does.


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh:

This will be closed by the time I get out of class..I hope.


----------



## TiMVP2

Me too.


----------



## Block

Amare is so pedo


----------



## different_13

That Kidd has an abnormally bulbous head.
Look at that pic of him and Williams!


----------



## compsciguy78

TJ's head is bigger then Deron Williams' head!!!! hahaha

Holy ****!

That kid has one gigantic melon and one big mouth!!! He has to be the biggest spoiled brat ever!
I can't wait till he beats his girlfriend up over lunch money!!!


----------



## Avalanche

compsciguy78 said:


> TJ's head is bigger then Deron Williams' head!!!! hahaha
> 
> Holy ****!
> 
> That kid has one gigantic melon and one big mouth!!! He has to be the biggest spoiled brat ever!
> *I can't wait till he beats his girlfriend up over lunch money!!!*


he better not headbutt her or she'll die


----------



## seifer0406

Maybe he'll grow up to be 7 feet and match that head of his. They say that kids with big feet tend to end up being taller, maybe it's the same with heads.


----------



## Plastic Man

Honestly, now that he's grown a bit, the head doesn't seem all that out of proportion anymore. Compared to when he was a baby...










Headzilla.


----------



## Jayps15

How old is that kid? I swear I see the shadow of a mustache on the kids upper lip...

********* freak


----------



## Marcus13

this thread has me rollin


----------



## Yao Mania

Hey look, TJ was in a video game


----------



## Avalanche

Yao Mania said:


> Hey look, TJ was in a video game


:lol:


----------



## Omega

Jayps15 said:


> How old is that kid? I swear I see the shadow of a mustache on the kids upper lip...
> 
> ********* freak


shadow? nah hes got a mustache. no ifs ands or buts about it. that kid(pun intended) is a freak.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Yao Mania said:


> Hey look, TJ was in a video game


HAHAHA That is so him.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Is that 2nd pic he and Iverson's kid?


----------



## King Joseus

Yao Mania said:


> Hey look, TJ was in a video game


:lol:


----------



## Avalanche

He just his junior motor bike license too


----------



## compsciguy78




----------



## NeoSamurai

hahaha

this reminds me of the all-star game...anyone catch that jab Kenny Smith had with regards to Mark Cuban?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

He should have a headbutting match with Chris Bosh's girlfriend for the title of worlds largest skull!


----------



## bronx43

Jayps15 said:


> How old is that kid? I swear I see the shadow of a mustache on the kids upper lip...
> 
> ********* freak


*********? Uh, not sure what you're talking about. Kid's a caucasoid.


----------



## 23isback

Guys, you're bashing a little kid...stupid premise for a thread.


----------



## southeasy

me and my boy were commenting on the kidd being like 6 years old & having a great full mustache lol


----------



## HB

He is a spitting image of his dad


----------



## edwardcyh

23isback said:


> Guys, you're bashing a little kid...stupid premise for a thread.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Ben

Avalanche said:


> He just his junior motor bike license too


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

It looks like it bites.


----------



## lakegz

how could two beautiful people create such an ugly kid?


----------



## edwardcyh

Do the mods of this forum feel that it's appropriate to poke fun of a kid who has no means of defending himself?

While you are at it, why not start calling out Tatum Fisher (Derek Fisher's daughter)? I am sure all those medical treatments, surgeries, or radiation therapies are causing some sort of deformities. 

What a shame...


----------



## jerseycarter15

Avalanche said:


> He just his junior motor bike license too


:lol::lol::lol::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::laugh::laugh::laugh::rotf::rotf::rotf: i cant stop laughting


----------



## MRedd22

Ruff Draft said:


> Is that 2nd pic he and Iverson's kid?



I thought the same thing when I saw that picture.


----------



## essbee

edwardcyh said:


> Do the mods of this forum feel that it's appropriate to poke fun of a kid who has no means of defending himself?
> 
> *While you are at it, why not start calling out Tatum Fisher (Derek Fisher's daughter)? I am sure all those medical treatments, surgeries, or radiation therapies are causing some sort of deformities. *
> 
> What a shame...


.. huh?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

He could do a commercial for a playskool shaving kit or somthing!


----------



## Coatesvillain

What's crazy is.. even though his head is that large you know he's dumb as ****. Just like his pops.


----------



## hi im new

lame. i guess we should start up a thread where we make fun of magic johnson for having HIV next


----------



## BenDengGo

edit delete


----------



## TiMVP2

We can make fun of Jason Kidd's Elephant-Man-baby, but not at the expense of other posters.

yesssss!


[email protected] people comparing Big-Headism to HIV and other death-like things. you guys are crazy. 

Kidd's kid does have a big head though. He can fight with George Lopez over the worlds biggest head in a fight, or head butting fight or something.


----------



## hi im new

george lopez doesnt have a big head, its his hair

big headism? nice


----------



## TiMVP2

His heads pretty fat yo. Even with the short hair he still suffers from big-headism.


----------



## stillfantasy

Damn, some of you guys need to lighten up. Sometimes it's nice to a funny thread like this.


----------



## gi0rdun

So much for reminding me of MDIZZ. :S


----------



## GNG

edwardcyh said:


> Do the mods of this forum feel that it's appropriate to poke fun of a kid who has no means of defending himself?
> 
> While you are at it, why not start calling out Tatum Fisher (Derek Fisher's daughter)? I am sure all those medical treatments, surgeries, or radiation therapies are causing some sort of deformities.
> 
> What a shame...


He's a public figure and, as far as I know, not a member of this message board. How is he protected under our terms of service?

A poster could change his handle to "TJ Kidd's Bulbous Head," and I don't see where it would be our place to step in and say no-you-can't-do-that.


----------



## bball2223

MRedd22 said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw that picture.


It is a pic of Kidd/Iverson's sons, how ironic we are discussing their dads in one thread on this same part of the site


----------



## HKF

In two years, TJ will have the Carl Weathers:


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> In two years, TJ will have the Carl Weathers:


hahaha repped


----------



## Scuall

Rawse said:


> A poster could change his handle to "TJ Kidd's Bulbous Head," and I don't see where it would be our place to step in and say no-you-can't-do-that.


There was a poster here by that name, TJ Kidd's Head. I believe he was here in the first 6 months of BBB.net, and everyone was giving him props for how funny the name was.

EDIT: Link http://www.basketballforum.com/everything-but-basketball/27544-how-do-you-post-pics-post.html

We've been making fun of him for some time now...

" He a himan verison of a bobble-head doll. Imagine this lil kid if he ever became a all-star b-ball player? You'd be playing NBA Live 2020 and you'd think you were playing NBA Jams all in one game with TJ's biggo head and a lil *** body."


----------



## HeaVINsent15

TJ does have a huge head. Anyone se Lebrons kid hes beast.


----------



## JT

its like he got growth hormone injected directly into his skull.


----------



## edwardcyh

Rawse said:


> He's a public figure and, as far as I know, not a member of this message board. How is he protected under our terms of service?
> 
> A poster could change his handle to "TJ Kidd's Bulbous Head," and I don't see where it would be our place to step in and say no-you-can't-do-that.


If you truly want to get technical, doesn't TOS have policies against offensive posts? I am certain I am not the only parent offended.

As for the poster picking his inappropriate handle, that reflects poor judgment on that particular poster. In the case of this thread being allowed to continue, that reflects poor judgment on the moderators, community moderators, and administrators of this forum.

I have stated my opinion and shall end my participation on this topic here.

Use your judgment.


----------

